# Should i just give up



## orlando1983 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been married for a little over 4 years. I'm at a point where I'm just tired and mentally exhausted. Maybe I don't have the patience to deal with my wife.. Everytime there is an arugment or any type of disagreement, she says beyond mean things. And this is coming from an ex-Infantryman for 8 years whose been deployed to Iraq 3 times. I try to stay calm because I have PTSD and I can get angered quite easily. I try to be the adult and talk calmly without insults. And she will override me and say things such as "I dont need you", or she ridicules my PTSD saying that she thinks "I'm a kill her everytime she has a nightmare". When I try to ignore her, she'll continuously blast me until I finally give in and start yelling. I feel sometimes I'm really close to striking her and I don't wanna do that and screw my life up. What should I do?


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

how many kids?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

She sounds toxic and for some reason wants to bait you into doing something abusive, perhaps so she can feel justified in dumping you.

Some relationships are not worth making the effort to save, and to me this sounds like one of them. Good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------

